# Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.audifans.com/market...=1805
this thing is one of the nicest coupes I've seen in some time.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large ([email protected])*

I've been drooling over that for sometime now


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Quattro Krant)*

Me too, wish it could come over tot he USA legally.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Me too, wish it could come over tot he USA legally.








 i heard that it is alot easier to get a 15 year old or older vehicle into the US from Canada. Of course, I'd confirm this 150% before shelling out this kind of loot


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Quattro Krant)*

20 year old, not 15







But yeah, after 20, it's not TOO hard...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_20 year old, not 15







But yeah, after 20, it's not TOO hard...
 Ahhhhh, I always thought that anything after 15 years old was easier. I didn't realize it went from easy for 15 year old cars to impossible for 20 year old cars







Too bad as i like the idea of this better than the 8,300 mile Kar Ur-Q. If the Kar Ur-Q was Tornado Red, I'd be raffling off body parts Edited for me not reading your post carefully


_Modified by Quattro Krant at 8:56 AM 3-11-2005_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Quattro Krant)*

That car is probably Martins.
His web site is..... http://www.quattro.ca
You can read the whole story on how he brought the car over from Germany, and the engine transplant as well.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Sepp)*

I REALLY need a Ur-Q


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I REALLY need a Ur-Q























I know your pain...It took me two years to get the one I have.
Check e bay weekly, you'd be surprised how many urq's show up there.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Sepp)*

Yeah, that's Martin's URQ. I've talked to him about it. We wer trying to find a way to get it into the US legally. The only way at this point is to lisense it as a show car. Not legal of street use. Oh, and I was wrong, it's not 15 years, not 20 year, it 25 YEARS!!!







But in 6 more yers, we can start importing all the RR UrQs we want...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
I know your pain...It took me two years to get the one I have.
Check e bay weekly, you'd be surprised how many urq's show up there.
 There is a gold(BARF) one on there now in Jersey, clean car and all but the reserve is at 15K, for 15K i'll get a CLEAN ARSE Cali car thats all original. I knew his price was gonna be high when I read that he was selling another car, a 4000 Quattro for $5,000


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Quattro Krant)*

I would be surpised if a Gobi (gold) ur will go for 15k
No offense to the many proud Gobi beige owners out there.
Either love it or hate it.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Killer '85 20V FS in Canada... Man I wish I had an Extra 20 large (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I would be surpised if a Gobi (gold) ur will go for 15k
No offense to the many proud Gobi beige owners out there.
Either love it or hate it.
 Yeah, I own a 2000 S4 Avant in Gold and it's not anywhere near as horrible of a gold color as Gobi


----------

